
For CIA, truth about torture was an existential threat - cottonseed
https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2014/12/10/cia-truth-torture-existential-threat/
======
mcv
What I'd like to know is: when will all the people who are guilty of these
terrible crimes, as well as the ones who lied to Congress about it, be tried
for those crimes?

Will the US as a nation really condemn torture? I hope it will, but I fear it
won't.

------
cafard
Such truths have been told before, going back at least 40 years, and the CIA
is still there. Certainly they didn't want the news out, if that's what you
mean.

